# Pork in the Park??



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, how'd the BBQ-4-U members come out at Pork in the Park?  Hope ya'll did well!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Brian, way to go...looks like you beat some good teams in at least a couple of categories, and that was on your first comp!   Chicken looked great to me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 24, 2006)

That stuff looks awesome !


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2006)

Brian don’t be so hard on yourself the food looks great, and you made your turn in times (which IMO is an accomplishment in itself) I’m planning to comp for the first time this year. Care to share any of the things you learned during your first comp? I would like to hear about it and I’m sure there are some other people on the board who have never comp but would like to or are planning to would as well.  Not to get Zen but sometimes the Journey is more important than the destination…(You’ll have to excuse me I tend to wax philosophic when I’m running low on sleep) :faint:


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> we survived the rain and had a great time.  full results aren't posted yet but i suspect we didn't fair well.  we achived my goal of getting all of our turn in boxes on time but my brisket and pork came out dry.  we did best with sausage where we placed 14th and the free style perdue chicken where we placed 15th.  i'm still waing to hear our results for pork, brisket, ribs, and over all.
> 
> Brian the food looks great , we got rained on as well.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2006)

All the food looked great Brian!  Great job!  If you had fun, you won!


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 24, 2006)

My food $ucked. I haven't got all the scores back yet but overall I wasn't happy with my product.

I think I came in 3rd in sausage and 8th in anything butt.

I thought my chicken was the best thing I cooked. I added a little more heat to the rub and I loved it, I guess the judges hated it. It came in 50th place. My worst finish since I tried to cook a frozen pork butt.

Ribs were a little tough. I cooked 10 slabs and didn't have a tender slab in the bunch. I usually cook loins and these were spares.

Pork is pork,  don't like or eat pulled pork so it's a tough category for me. Over the years I scored best in pork and what I cooked was OK.

The brisket was garbage. I cooked  two 19 pounders and they both came out dry. When I hydrated them they just fell apart. They had good flavor but were crumbly. They came in 9th.

I will post pictures( I don't think we have many, the rain fried a few cameras) on my website later this week along with how my food placed. 

This was fun contest, maybe a little too fun, the weather was bad but it was bad for ever body.

Rich


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2006)

Dang Ritch don't be so hard on yourself!  I'm sure your Q was still very good!  

Those were some big briskets you cooked!  You think cause of the size it could've hurt you?  Or is that normally what you cook?  Shoot the biggest dang briskets I've ever seen was about 15lbs.

Are you serious about not eating or liking pork?  How in the world did you ever get into Q'ing? I know there are other things to Q but pork rules!  

Anyways, glad to hear you guys had fun.  To me that's what it's all about.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bri, like Larry said as long as you had fun, thats all that matters =D>


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 24, 2006)

Larry, I am always hard on my self. I expect to do well and put a lot of time and effort into doing well. But trust me ,I have fun, maybe a little to much fun. I partied with the cooks till 3:30 and was up at 5 to start doing my chores. It was a long weekend with a lot of driving, a lot of rain and little sleep but I can't Waite till Bristol. I just packed up the leftovers and what I ate wasn't to bad.   

I started BBQ cooking because I have always been a rib man, pork was OK but I loved ribs. Last season I cooked around 200 butts and always cherry picked the best pieces to eat and I'm tired of it. I just ate some and it was quite good but I won't eat a sandwich. I really like my chicken, brisket and sausage.

I'm a very competitive person, I used to play division 1 football till I got hurt in 77. Then I played Rugby and softball for 5 years. I still play golf but not as much as I want to and cook 9-10 contest a year. I've always won and expect nothing less and when I don't I'm the first to congratulate the winners.  Backyard cooks don't know what they are missing, the pressure of getting all the stuff you would need to compete and getting it to a site. Setting up and prepping, cooking and garnishing the meat all to hear you name called and to get a two dollar ribbon. My wife who only comes to a few contests thinks I'm nuts but I wouldn't have it any other way.

R


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 24, 2006)

PS

If you ever get to a contest I'm cooking at you will find that we have a ball. My nieces and nephews and their friends keep it lively; at Bristol we will have a huge team.

I will have the pictures up, including the boxes, later this week. I also post the good and bad scores that I get. I'll let you know when my web master (my niece) gets it done.

R


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> PS
> 
> If you ever get to a contest I'm cooking at you will find that we have a ball. My nieces and nephews and their friends keep it lively; at Bristol we will have a huge team.
> 
> ...


Not to interrupt, is that Bristol Tenn.?
The home of short track racing 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 24, 2006)

Great Pics there Brian.  Fantastic job of "garnish" there.


----------

